# Star Wars Smuggler's Campaign (D6)



## reel_big_gish (Aug 20, 2006)

Just testing the waters, so to speak.

_Is_ anyone interested in playing a star wars campaign, using the WEG 2nd edition d6 rules?

The primary focus would be smuggling and / or other illicit activities based in the Outer Rim (Kathol Sector), but with occasional forays to other parts of the galaxy.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be interested, mainly since I have tons of the old D6 books.  I did really have some of my best gaming experiences with the D6 rules...


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

*Sigh*  Only one taker?

The core mechanic of the game is wicked simple, and I have a handy cheat sheet detailing everything you'll need to know about how your character works.

Even if you have no familiarity with the system, feel free to post a character concept, and I can help you with the mechanics of it.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're both familiar with the rule system, you can go ahead and start working on your characters.  Standard character creation: Racial attribute dice +6d (so most races end with 18d), 7d for skills, 1500 credits for gear.  Gear or races can come from any book, but if I don't have access to it, I may request a writeup.

Force Sensitive characters will be allowed, but since this will be a rebellion era game, players may not start with dice in Control, Sense, or Alter.

This will revolve around smuggling and other illicit activities, and some type of ship will be provided for the group.  I'm currently leaning towards a YT-1300 or Ghtroc 720, but that may change if I can ever find the other half of my SW books.  The campaign will begin in the Kathol Sector, eventually heading to other parts of the galaxy on a job-by-job basis.

If you have any questions or thoughts, feel free to ask/comment.

And remember.

NO DISINTEGRATIONS!

EDIT: If you're not familiar with the rule system, eaither post a generalized character concept or a level 1 Star Wars D20 character, and I'll help you to convert it best i can.

EDIT2: I'll have some links ot the Player's Handouts up in a bit for those without access to the core book.


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey gish,

I'm a bit too snowed under to take on anythig else at the moment. But just wanted to stop by and wish you best of luck. I'm not even a huge SW fan anymore (after the last movie in particular). But Star Wars is a cool setting for a game.

thotd


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Really?  I kinda liked *Return of the Jedi*.  I just wish they'd make another movie.  It's been 25 years since the last one came out.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 22, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> If you're both familiar with the rule system, you can go ahead and start working on your characters.  Standard character creation: Racial attribute dice +6d (so most races end with 18d), 7d for skills, 1500 credits for gear.  Gear or races can come from any book, but if I don't have access to it, I may request a writeup.
> 
> Force Sensitive characters will be allowed, but since this will be a rebellion era game, players may not start with dice in Control, Sense, or Alter.
> 
> ...




 :\ Dude that means we will be playing just beginner characters
(and please ban any jedi types, please, that should be for a diffrent era)

I'll be the gun bunny if Torillan wants to be the ace pilot


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Jedi are effectively banned.  Force Sensitive characters aren'tjedi, they are just more in tune with the Force than others.  They can't use it in any meaningful way, apart from no having a cap on Force Points and being susceptible to the Dark Side.

With the prohibition against starting dice in Force skills, no one will ever learn to use the Force unless I allow it.  As much as I hate Jedi, that'll never happen.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, btw I don't hate jedi, would jump at the chance to play one in the right era,

How many more people are we waiting for before play starts?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in. 
Some of my best memories of RPG'ing is with the old school D6 system. 
I do not have any of the books, not even the PG. ::Cry::
For those who have them, I remember playing a race calleed Merri (sp?). It was a humanoide race that was almost completely composed up of cartilage and soft tissue. They had almost no hard skeleton. I remember playing them because they had an uncanny high base dex score but a really crappy physical score.  Good for a gun slinger/marksmen. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks

-Blood


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 22, 2006)

Meris.  Crazy good dexterity, and an assortment of skill bonii.

The alien Encounters writeup I have doesn't mention anythign about them lacking a skeleton, but they do have extensive cartilage ridges and some extra skin.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Them's the one. 
If we do this, thats the race I would like to use. 
We got 3, how many more do we need and what kind of group concept should we try to create? Or what kind of concepts should there be? Pilot/Smuggler? Gunny? Slicer? ???

-Blood


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 23, 2006)

You should try and cover all your bases.  There will be a mix of personal combat, Starship combat, NPC interaction, exploration, slicing, etc.

You should strive to cover the basic shipboard roles, in addition to your more personal skills.

Pilot/Captain
Copilot/Astrogater
Engineer
Gunner

A trained medic will likely come in handy at some point or another.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 23, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> I'll be the gun bunny if Torillan wants to be the ace pilot




Ya read my mind!  I'd love to be the pilot of the heap..er...ship we'll be galavanting about the galaxy!

I'll peruse the books I have for any races that might be cool, but I might just stick with a human.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2006)

This is the best that I could come up with. 
Anyone have any better ideas?

Pilot/Captain/Engineer (Smuggler?) Get your own ship? -- Torillan
Copilot/Astrogater/Enginner (Brush Pilot?) Get your own R2 unit -- Bloodweaver1
Gunner/Weapons (Bounty Hunter?) --- librarius_arcana
Medic -- Get a medic droid

-Blood


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll supply a ship, more or less free of charge


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 23, 2006)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Ya read my mind!  I'd love to be the pilot of the heap..er...ship we'll be galavanting about the galaxy!
> 
> I'll peruse the books I have for any races that might be cool, but I might just stick with a human.




Cool   

and Bloodweaver1 covering the tech

All we need now is a guy who's good at talking,  
some guy to broker the deals/con/fast talk/ streetwise etc (with contacts), 
and we're sorted


For ships what about...

http://www.rancorpit.com/CentauriNebula.shtml
http://www.velocity.net/~westwinds/images/vault/scifi/MillenniumFalcon72dpi.jpg
http://www.velocity.net/~westwinds/images/vault/scifi/YT-1300_72dpi.jpg

or modified
http://www.gioco.net/starwars/ultimosettore/images/starships/Mod YT-1300 (The Solar Flare).png

Or may be a YT2400
http://mds.50megs.com/vessels/sw/yt2400.html
http://terabithia.50megs.com/yt2400dia.htm
http://www.mecha.com/~conkle/starwars/mackenziestar.html


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 23, 2006)

reel_big_gish 
Where do you want us to post our characters?


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 23, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> This is the best that I could come up with.
> Anyone have any better ideas?
> 
> Pilot/Captain/Engineer (Smuggler?) Get your own ship? -- Torillan
> ...




Good call on the Droid (even if we have to steal em) 
you know how hard it is to get decent medical atention from a PC?  LoL


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 23, 2006)

The Rogue's Gallery is up.

You're not really starting with bounties on your heads, but I figured runnign the RG along the lines of an IOCI post added a bit of flavor.  i'll expand on it as characters are posted.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok.. I have no books or even character sheets, plus I have no idea how to do character generation. If someone is willing to walk me through this, I would appreciative. Plus I have no idea what species make good pilots/engineers. Humans??

Libarius_arcana you might want to look at the species Meris for your gun slinger. From what I remember they are insane with blades and guns. 

-Blood


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 24, 2006)

Jawas make good Techs, but they're very rare outside of Tattooine.
Sullustans make marginally better pilots than humans, and they have a preternatural gift for the science of astrogation.
Humans, as in D&D, are the baseline race and can excel at everything, although not to the extent of some of the more specialized races.

I'll see to getting a default character sheet posted.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 24, 2006)

Character Sheet



















Sorry for the small text, but photobucket resizes everything.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it possible for my guy to start out with an R2 unit to help out with repairs and astrogation?

What I have currently build is as follows: 
[sblock]
*Dexterity:* 3D
Blaster  +1D
Dodge +1D

*Perception*: 2D
*Knowledge*: 3D
Plantery Systems +1D
Survival +1D

*Strength*: 2D
*Mechanical*: 4D
Space Transports +1D

*Techincal*: 4D
Droid Repair +1D
Space Transport Repair +1D[/sblock]

EDIT: I added in skills. Let me know what everyone thinks. I was going to leave all astrogation and some techincal assitance up to the R2 Unit. That is, if it is still ok for my character to own one. 

-Blood


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 24, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Is it possible for my guy to start out with an R2 unit to help out with repairs and astrogation?
> 
> What I have currently build is as follows:
> [sblock:Stat]
> [/sblock]




Yeah I think there was one, but can't for certain remember right now, 
"Engineer" maybe?


Btw 

http://www.rancorpit.com/

maybe useful...


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 25, 2006)

Bloodweaver1:  Sorry I didn't do this sooner, but I've been operating on precious little sleep this weekend.

Attributes & Skills are explained in the player's handouts.  They're general explanations, but they should suffice in giving you an idea of what can be done with what skills.

As far as character creation goes, each race has attributes that look like this:
Dexterity 2d/4d
Knowledge 2d/4d
Mechanical 2d/4d
Perception 2d/4d
Strength 2d/4d
Technical 2d/4d

The number before the slash isthe minimum value for that attrivute, and the number after the slash is the maximum.  The above attributes represent humans, and as such, no human will have an attribute below 2d or above 4d, barring character advancement or certain debiitating effects.  Each attribute acts as a base score for each skill it governs.
_Example_: johhny has  Dexterity 3d, and no dice in Pick Pocket (A dexterity skill).  Essentially, he picks pockets using only natural talent and luck.  he has no actual knowledge of how to pick pockets.  johhny attempts to swipe a datapad from an Imperial Officer without his knowledge, so he rolls his Deterity score of 3d.  If the result meets or beats the DC, johhny is successful.  If the result is lower than the DC, Johhny fails, and the officer notices the attempt.

Skills increase the dice pool for a particular skill, and represent training or accumulated knowledge in a given field.  he invests 2d in Pick Pocket, bringing his total dice pool up to Pick Pocket 5d (3d dexterity + 2d pick pocket).  Now when he tries to swipe that datapad, he rolls 5d, and manages to lift it without the officer noticing.

Starting characters receive 18d worth of attributes, and an additional 7d of skills.

They might allocate it like so

DEX 3d
KNO 3d 
MECH 3d
PER 3d
STR 4d
TECH 2d

The same character might have also bought the following skills: Blaster 4d (+1d increase over DEX), Alien Species 4d (+1d increase over KNO), Brawling 5d (+1d increase over STR), Blaster Repair 3d (+1d increase over TECH), and Dodge 5d (+2d increase over DEX).  now the character has spent 6d of his inital 7d for skills.

The player then decides he wants to be known as a marksman with heavy blaster pistols.  He breaks his remaining 1d into 3 pips.  Each pip may be used to advance a skill by +1, or to advance a specialization by +1d.  The player uses one for heavy blaster pistols, so his blaster skill becomes Blaster 4d: Heavy Blaster Pistols 5d
_Example_: After serving several years in the Spice Mines of Kessel for getting caught by the Imperial Officer previously, Johhny has decided to learn how to pick pocket properly.

That's all you really need to know about character creation.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2006)

I updated what I had before. 

-Blood


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, you can't afford a brand-new R2, but you managed to pick one up from  a retired tramp freighter on the cheap a few years back (800 credits cost).  He's a bit beligerent on account of not having had a memory wipe in 20-odd years, and he tends to break down a bit more than a normal R2, but he gets the job done.

Normally an R2 unit is around 4500 cred, but since he won't really be of much use outside of the ship, I'll let you have one, but he'll occasionally break for no real reason, and he's a little disgruntled at being "pulled out of retirement," as he puts it.  Nothing some new parts and a memory wipe won't fix, but thems da breaks when you buy 3rd or 4th hand goods.

Unless someone wants to play an R2.  Then it's a whole different ballgame


----------



## Torillan (Aug 25, 2006)

*Ship ideas*

I will be using the Tramp Freighter Captain template from Galaxy Guide 6: Tramp Freighters for my character.  I think I might go with a Duros pilot, but if we have no other humans, I can go with that instead (at least one human will make "negotiations" with the Empire a little easier)   .

As for a ship, how about a Nova-Drive 3Z Freighter for my ship.  I kinda like the layout, and I could make a few modifications to it (the Captain template includes a ship and 10,000 credits worth of mods).

Let me know if all this is OK.


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 25, 2006)

I had forgotten about templates.  Forced them uot of my mind really.  I was never a fan, but if everyone wants to use templates, that works for me...

I'll try and find an appropriate tamplate for bloodweaver; the rest of you feel free to help me look....


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool looking ship you got there. 
What kind of Mods are you looking?
For simple background sakes, how and where did our two characters meet up? Old friends? Business partners? Picked an extra crew hand? Either or its all the same to me. 

librarius: hows that gun slinger coming along?

I am almost ready to post the character in somekind of finished format. Should have it up this weekend. 



-Blood


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 25, 2006)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I will be using the Tramp Freighter Captain template from Galaxy Guide 6: Tramp Freighters for my character.  I think I might go with a Duros pilot, but if we have no other humans, I can go with that instead (at least one human will make "negotiations" with the Empire a little easier)   .
> 
> As for a ship, how about a Nova-Drive 3Z Freighter for my ship.  I kinda like the layout, and I could make a few modifications to it (the Captain template includes a ship and 10,000 credits worth of mods).
> 
> Let me know if all this is OK.




But dude  
that looks like a cylon raider  :\

It's your ship, but if you pick that one you are going to make me cry


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 25, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> Well, you can't afford a brand-new R2, but you managed to pick one up from  a retired tramp freighter on the cheap a few years back (800 credits cost).  He's a bit beligerent on account of not having had a memory wipe in 20-odd years, and he tends to break down a bit more than a normal R2, but he gets the job done.
> 
> Normally an R2 unit is around 4500 cred, but since he won't really be of much use outside of the ship, I'll let you have one, but he'll occasionally break for no real reason, and he's a little disgruntled at being "pulled out of retirement," as he puts it.  Nothing some new parts and a memory wipe won't fix, but thems da breaks when you buy 3rd or 4th hand goods.
> 
> Unless someone wants to play an R2.  Then it's a whole different ballgame




Well if Bloodweaver1 can't have a R2 (and I'm sure there is a template with one even if it's in 1st ed) what about letting the R2 be a npc? (and if someone pops up later who wants to play him, you're good to go)


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 25, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> librarius: hows that gun slinger coming along?




Well stating and skills didn't take long (not to much to work with after all )
So thats done,

Just don't know wether to play a hoooman or alien 

Gish is it okay to bring back a player race that was (created and) used in (a Jedi) game I played in awhile back? or is it only stuff from the books?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> Well stating and skills didn't take long (not to much to work with after all )
> So thats done,
> 
> Just don't know wether to play a hoooman or alien
> ...




Personnally I would go Meris, but thats just me. 

Also, I am fine without needing a template. I have a good idea what kind of concept/background I will going for anyway. My character will take the hand-me-down R2 unit for 800. (I'll name it Bob.) Which will leave about 700 for supplies and gear. Is there someplace where I can find a complete equipment list? ANything in particular a mechanic/pilot must have?

-Blood


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 25, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Personnally I would go Meris, but thats just me.




Can't remember meeting them what book are they from?




			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> My character will take the hand-me-down R2 unit for 800. (I'll name it Bob.)




Bob's not to Star Wars, or maybe from "BE-zero-be" (B-0-B)



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Which will leave about 700 for supplies and gear. Is there someplace where I can find a complete equipment list? ANything in particular a mechanic/pilot must have?




A Blaster, and Comm unit is always useful


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 25, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> Can't remember meeting them what book are they from?



Not too sure, but I know you can google them. Plus Gish knows what book exactly, I think. 


			
				librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> Bob's not to Star Wars, or maybe from "BE-zero-be" (B-0-B)



That works, "R2 Be-Zero-Be" or B.O.B for short.







			
				librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> A Blaster, and Comm unit is always useful



 Thats given. Are their any types of tool/repair kits that the character can use on the ship and the droids that will enhance the die roll?


-Blood


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay quick check, so everyone knows where I'm at 
rough notes at the mo will post over in Rogues when polished (posted here to dissucs if needed etc)


Alien (option 1)----------------Hooooman (option 2)
DEXTERITY: 5D-------------------4D
Blaster: 8D
Dodge: 7D------------------------6D

STRENGTH: 4D	

PERCEPTION: 3D

MECHANICAL: 2D------------------3D
Starship Gunnery: 4D

TECHNICAL: 2D

KNOWLEDGE: 2D

Force Sensitive: Yes



Personality:  

Physical Description: 
5'5, mid 20's

Background: 

Objectives:

Quote: 

Connection With Other Characters:
To be discused 

Equipment: 
Heavy Blaster Pistol
Comm Unit
Dagger

Credits:

(I know this looks very focused but I want to be good at my area of responsibility, if it hits the fan I'm there)


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 26, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Are their any types of tool/repair kits that the character can use on the ship and the droids that will enhance the die roll?
> 
> -Blood




http://www.rancorpit.com/hosted/olsons/prodserv.htm

I don't know about a bonus, you will need to talk to gish


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 26, 2006)

When will this game start?


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 27, 2006)

(Okay if Gish can clear this, this is what I want to play, (played this the last time I played, Jedi Game)


Race:  Arcadian. 

DEX: 1/5
STR: 2/5
PER: 1/5
MEC: 1/4
TEC: 1/4
KNO: 2/5

Notes:
Arcadians look in every way human, infact the only easy way to tell the difference between a Human and a Arcadian is that Arcadians have a very high body temperature, (which other race's find uncomfortable hot,) They are very strong for their small size (never taller than 5'8) only need to sleep every two days, and eat every three to five,
Force sensitivity is very common 

Their home world "Aria" is a medium/small sized world with vast forests and mountian rangers covering most of the surface, 40% water, it rains alot of the time, 
The natural enviroment is protected, and conservation is enforced by law, Cities are not allowed to sprawl out, so instead grow upward in massive towering structures, most Arcadians never leave their world, Arcadians in the days of the old republic were known for filling the ranks of the Jedi order, And were once famous through out the galaxy for their vast libraries, (which  later were mostly destroyed when upon the Empire gained power)


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 27, 2006)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I will be using the Tramp Freighter Captain template from Galaxy Guide 6: Tramp Freighters for my character.  I think I might go with a Duros pilot, but if we have no other humans, I can go with that instead (at least one human will make "negotiations" with the Empire a little easier)   .
> 
> As for a ship, how about a Nova-Drive 3Z Freighter for my ship.  I kinda like the layout, and I could make a few modifications to it (the Captain template includes a ship and 10,000 credits worth of mods).
> 
> Let me know if all this is OK.




if you check out Mike Marincic Gallery he's even got a deckplan of a YT-2400 
http://deckplans.00sf.com/Marincic/Marincic.html

But wouldn't it have been cool to have one of thses 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20010405naboo

I should still have the D6 stats for this too, somewhere
Better still found the online version   

http://www.rpg-domain.de/TPM/page1.html


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 27, 2006)

And for anyone who plays D20 and wants something converted over to D6

http://www.verminary.com/rebellion/stargal.html


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of posting.  For some reason, the thread didn't show as having new posts in my subscriptions folder until today.

Arcadians are cool with me, bt what are their racial dice?  12d?

I was originally hoping to have the game up and runnign within a week, but that may be slowed down.  I *finally* (after 4 friggin years) found a decent live group that wants me to DM, I'm starting an Eberron game, and I play in 3 PbP/PbEMs, so I have a lot on my plate right now.

I'm not gonna cancel or anythign like that, but I'm just warning everyone that things may proceed a bit slower than you're used to, even for a PbP.

The Nova Drive ship is fine with me if its fine with you.  On a side note, is it me, or does it look like something from Space Invaders?

I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 27, 2006)

reel_big_gish said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lack of posting.  For some reason, the thread didn't show as having new posts in my subscriptions folder until today.
> 
> Arcadians are cool with me, bt what are their racial dice?  12d?
> 
> ...





Oh man, that doesn't sound good  :\


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 27, 2006)

Like I said, I'm not intending to cancel.

The post rate will just be slower than normal.  One post every 2-3 days instead of the usual 1 post/day.

Of course, if no one likes that rate, one of you is free to take over as DM, and I can semi-play an NPC when time permits.

Otherwise, the game will progress as planned, just at a slower than normal rate


----------



## librarius_arcana (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah but you know people will loose interest if it not updated constantly,
this game will be DOA, before it's even started  :\


----------



## reel_big_gish (Aug 28, 2006)

I suppose you're right.

I remember playing chess and other assorted boardgames with my cousin via snail mail when I was younger.  Two weeks between turns wasn't uncommon....

It's a pity no one has the patience any more.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am willing to wait for this game. 
Let us know when you would like to kick things of.

My engineer/pilot is almost complete, I just need to know how the three of us know each other. 

Torillan: Hows that pilot coming out?

-Blood


----------



## Torillan (Aug 29, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Torillan: Hows that pilot coming out?
> 
> -Blood




Almost there!  I've been busy with nursing school, but I have been adding bits when I can.  I should be able to post him by tomorrow.  

And due to my busy schedule, I'm OK with a slower paced PBP game (if that's possible! ;-))


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was thinking that Trollian’s character would be the party ‘leader’ or Captain. After all the ship does belong to that character and we will be spending some time on it. In that line of thinking, the rest of us would be something similar to hired crew hands with eventually all of us turning into long time friends? Do we want to begin this adventure by just coming off a successful run? Also are we more like pirates, bounty hunters, hired guns, privateers or rebellion sympathizers? I honestly can go for either or all of them he-he. Finally, my character is posted and ready for a final review. Ready to start when everyone else is.

-Blood


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, I am interested in playing, is there room for another player?

i am familiar and have the D20 SW books.  I have one or two D6 sourcebooks but will need to convert to D6.

As for settings, I have played mainly in the Knights of the Old Republic setting in both tabletop as well as the PC.  Really love that setting, but the newer settings are almost as amazing!


----------

